# July 24 Make up trip Chesapeake Beach



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Looking for "heads" for a make up trip out of Chesapeake Beach leaving 6:00 PM 7/24/09 looking for croakers with capt Tim - not sure which boat is his. He was not very clear, but bait is included, BW and squid, he said shrimp were our problem. He wants $110 which is not cheap for a 6 hour trip, but I understand that the night fishing up there is pretty good right now.

Takers?

Stan


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

Is that $110 per person?


----------



## JustFishIt (Jun 8, 2009)

a 110 to catch croaker, little on the pricey side for them don't ya think but to each there own.


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

greeneon98 said:


> Is that $110 per person?


Yes sir, $110 each. I have not heard back from that captain so I am not sure what the story is.


----------

